# Exhaust Smell In Car



## Slow_Low1.8T (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys, i have an 02 jetta, 1.8t and have notice that every time i turn on the heat i'm getting exhaust fumes in the car. I tried searching the forums for someone having the same problems but didn't find anything. I was hoping someone could help me out. I recently had a new cat put on the car and the exhaust is in good shape so i don't think it's a leak from there. Also it was doing this prior the the replacement cat. I was curious as to how the car makes it heat? Any help would be appreciated. 
-Also the car is not giving any codes. 
Thanks in advance!








Tom.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust Smell In Car (Slow_Low1.8T)*

you have a exhaust leak


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

first off close your recicurculation door(that swirling arrow button..when the light is on the door is closed), by pressing this you will stop the fumes from coming into the car...secondy..YOU HAVE AN EXHAUST LEAK! period..if your smeeling exhaust when you turn your heat on you have a leak...heat is provided through the heater core behind your dash....there is a fresh air vent under your caln cover that lets air get pulled in from outside to be drawn aacross your heater core which heats up there air and provides that **** that makes your ass toasty!... to find the leak either smoke test or tell someone to put their hand over your exhaust and you'll be able to hear the exhaust where its leaking from...also look for blackness around your exhaust system. exhaust fumes blackens everything and where ever its leaking their will be evidence of it


----------



## Slow_Low1.8T (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (FreshazzWhip)*

OK thanks, i will try this. It has to be after the cat, cause that is brand new and installed correctly. There must be a leak (hole) in the top of the resonator, tailpipe or muffler, cause the underneath of it looks great. I'm a mustang guy but my daily driver is this jetta, so you'll have to forgive me but what is a caln cover? Or is that a typo? Thanks for the help!
-tom


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Smell In Car (Slow_Low1.8T)*

Also check your PCV system; I thought I had an exhaust leak once, and it ended up being the PCV system leaking because all the pipes were crumbling. 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

caln cover or it might be called cowl cover or some people call it the rain tray...it the black area between your engine bay and your windsheild


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (FreshazzWhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshazzWhip* »_ to find the leak either smoke test or tell someone to put their hand over your exhaust and you'll be able to hear the exhaust where its leaking from...also look for blackness around your exhaust system. exhaust fumes blackens everything and where ever its leaking their will be evidence of it

I found an exhaust leak when I used Seafoam to clean my engine. I wasn't LOOKING for one, but that stuff sure did point it out in a hurry. Good luck!


----------



## Slow_Low1.8T (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (Andaloons)*

Thanks for all the advice guys, i'm definitely going to check the rest of the exhaust for a leak, i heard about Seafoam and think i'm going to try that too. If anything it should make the car run better.?? Also i will check the PCV system too as when i replaced the temp sending unit, the plastic Y pipe looked pretty rough. 
Thanks again for all the help! 
-tom


----------



## vendus (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: (Slow_Low1.8T)*

Did you resolve this issue? 
I have the exact same problem with my 2002 1.8T Jetta. If it is an exhaust leak, is it still covered under the 10 yr emissions warranty?


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Bump.
I have the exact same problem.


----------



## Slow_Low1.8T (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (vendus)*

I have not resolved the problem as of yet, partly due to the fact that it's snowing and cold up here and i don't have a good place to work on the car. I found a VW specialist who i'm going to take the car to after the holidays. So i'll let you know what he finds. Also, it would be nice to see the the exhaust is covered under warranty, but i have a feeling it would not be and then you end up giving the dealer a ton of cash to fix the problem "cause they already have it apart". 
I'll post an update once i get the problem resolved. 
~tom.


----------



## pete1.8t (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got the same issue. I have brand new turbo back exhaust. New turbo gasket and all the connections have been welded. I had the smell before the new exhaust. Also the smell does not go away when I hit the recirculation button.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Slow_Low1.8T said:


> Hi guys, i have an 02 jetta, 1.8t and have notice that every time i turn on the heat i'm getting exhaust fumes in the car. I tried searching the forums for someone having the same problems but didn't find anything. I was hoping someone could help me out. I recently had a new cat put on the car and the exhaust is in good shape so i don't think it's a leak from there. Also it was doing this prior the the replacement cat. I was curious as to how the car makes it heat? Any help would be appreciated.
> -Also the car is not giving any codes.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Are you sure it is an exhaust smell, what I mean is, does it smell like spent or raw fuel or does it smell like a wet radiator - kind of a urine radiator smell? It is a little difficult to describe but the odor I'm talking about has always been evident in my car when I turned the heat on and I presumed it to be the heater core leaking. I haven't found evidence of a leak but, to me, that is what it smells like. I plan to have the heater core replaced as soon as I can afford it (I will naturally find out if it can be checked prior to changing it).


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

I have the same problem in my 2003 Jetta. My exhaust system appears to not be leaking so maybe it is the pcv system. If anyone else has any more insight on it possibly being the heater core or how to check the pcv system please post. Not sorry for bringing up an old thread btw.


----------



## Laamapalmu (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's few questions

1. Does the smell come to the cabin only when the car is warm and stationary or while driving?
A. Oil burning in exhaust manifold or leak in exhaust.

2. What kind of smell is it. The same when you put your nose directly to the exhaust end / Gasoline / Burnt like oil / Cherry / Eggs
A. Not really a game changer but cold start fumes easily get into cabin without exhaust leaks too.

3. Is your Exhaust manifold or the exhaust manifold cover plate covered in oil?
A. If so, the valve cover gasket is leaking and causing burning oil odors in car

4. What does the car sound like? Quiet stock car, or is there a small tone of deep exhaust notes like leaking pipe or muffler change.
A. Quiet car indicates of working exhaust systems, but to be sure go around it with soap water when the exhaust isn't hot yet.

5. Does the exhaust tone change when you walk next to the car from front to back.
A. If you hear loud exhaust noise from the engine bay rather than "Tick tick tick trrrr tick tick" from the injectors and EVAP canister, the exhaust manifold/downpipe leaks. If there's deep tones in middle of the car, could possibly be a small forming hole.

6. Is your car loosing oil between change intervals?
A. If so, valve stem seals are leaking or valve cover gasket is leaking on to the exhaust manifold.

7. Quick test for PCV system is that if the oil cap is comes out on itself when you unscrew it, there's positive pressure in the crankcase that's not being vented. The oil cap should be a bit tight when being removed while car is idling.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

it's your heater core leaking coolant inside the cabin. believe me that smells really bad specially if you are using your heat. there's no way a pcv system can affect the inside smell of your car since there's no connections to the inside. the heater core uses the coolant of the car to heat the cabin. if the heater core starts leaking even quite a little, the smell gets multiplied inside when you are using the heat. test it out by just fully using cold and you will noticed the smell will be less. do you notice the smell when you first open the car door?



Icecruncher said:


> I have the same problem in my 2003 Jetta. My exhaust system appears to not be leaking so maybe it is the pcv system. If anyone else has any more insight on it possibly being the heater core or how to check the pcv system please post. Not sorry for bringing up an old thread btw.


----------



## Jorgeminator (Jul 27, 2015)

radlynx said:


> it's your heater core leaking coolant inside the cabin. believe me that smells really bad specially if you are using your heat. there's no way a pcv system can affect the inside smell of your car since there's no connections to the inside. the heater core uses the coolant of the car to heat the cabin. if the heater core starts leaking even quite a little, the smell gets multiplied inside when you are using the heat. test it out by just fully using cold and you will noticed the smell will be less. do you notice the smell when you first open the car door?


Umm, please check your facts. A leaking PCV system (especially the piping under the intake manifold) WILL lead to the blow-by gases in the crankcase venting straight into the air. Some of these gases will inevitably be sucked into the car through the fresh air filter. It's the same thing as with the EVAP line going from the tank to the EVAP canister, when it starts leaking you will have a tiny amount of fuel fumes coming into the cabin, enough for you to notice, especially when at a traffic light. Ask me how I know... 

I'm not saying it couldn't be a coolant leak in the heater core, though.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I am referring to a closed recirculation. this way you can eliminate outside fumes.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

radlynx said:


> I am referring to a closed recirculation. this way you can eliminate outside fumes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Okay so since the original poster probably fixed this ten years ago and I bumped up this thread I will assume everyone is talking to me.

The smell is not over whelming and it will take a few minutes before you notice it. It does not happen when recirculation is on at all. The car sounds great no matter where you hear it from. The smell happens on hot and cold. 

The engine bay looked clean the last time I saw it but I will have to look again without any covers.

I heard that the turbo sometimes needs to be tightened. This car has 214,000km on it. The passenger seat heater does not work now either. Do these sometimes burn out? Also my rear passenger locking does not work and resetting things by removing the battery did not change that. Would replacing the locking mechanism fix this?

Having these little things fixed will go along way especially because I am getting a new 2 inch lifted suspension installed with Bilstein tc sports shocks and all new bushings/bolts. I also just had the windshield replaced and will be buying brushed aluminum interior pieces and slowly reupholstering the car and possibly the dash with high end leather and white or red stitching.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh and it also happens when the car is moving and standing still. The smell does smell like already burnt exhaust and it does not have an distinct oil smell that I can tell. The smell also is not super over powering but it will give you a headache. It smells more oily when just the cold is on.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

There is no smell when I first open the car door.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Icecruncher said:


> Oh and it also happens when the car is moving and standing still. The smell does smell like already burnt exhaust and it does not have an distinct oil smell that I can tell. The smell also is not super over powering but it will give you a headache. It smells more oily when just the cold is on.


there's no other i could think of except the heater core leak. i never believed it when it happened to me but based on the experience of others and further research on how the heating system works, i tackled the job and confirmed a little coolant leak could cause all this. you will understand better once you see it. i will send a link about the pictures. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you, I really appreciate everyone's help. This will save me from buying a bunch of new gaskets and time. The heater core is behind the dash is it not? Is there a quick way to remove it or am I looking at some further down time because I have to remove the dash? It will be on a lift in the next few weeks so should I replace any other things while it is lifted?


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

There is sometimes an exhaust smell sometimes when I open the door but not all the time. The smell is exhaust smell not a sweet smell so could this be something else? I am not going to replace the heater core because I don't have a garage nor do I have over a grand right now to pay for it to be done. This is a horrible part to fail.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

There is absolutely no oil anywhere in the engine bay. It is the cleanest engine bay I have owned. The G20 fluid also is not low and I will continue to monitor it because there is no way I can afford 12 hours of shop time to replace the heater core.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

one thing you can do to test it is bypass the heater core by disconnecting the hose to the heater core from the engine bay and connect both hoses, dont block it. then flush the heater core to remove the coolant from it. then test drive it for a few days if you want to make sure if it was indeed a heater core problem. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Icecruncher said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate everyone's help. This will save me from buying a bunch of new gaskets and time. The heater core is behind the dash is it not? Is there a quick way to remove it or am I looking at some further down time because I have to remove the dash? It will be on a lift in the next few weeks so should I replace any other things while it is lifted?


yes, the heater core is under the dashboard. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

radlynx said:


> one thing you can do to test it is bypass the heater core by disconnecting the hose to the heater core from the engine bay and connect both hoses, dont block it. then flush the heater core to remove the coolant from it. then test drive it for a few days if you want to make sure if it was indeed a heater core problem.


Definitely going to do this. What device do I flush it with and what fluid? Propelyene glycol or something? 

Some shops said it will cost $700 so that's not too to terrible but it still is out of my range because I just replaced the windshield (not through insurance) and I am getting expensive two inch taller and firmer springs plus some Bilstein tc sports as well as refreshing the bushing and bolts. Also need new brakes and rotors which I found for $150.cad (Canadian) drilled, slotted and coated. If only I was born when houses were still under a million dollars and I had a garage.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

I just realized that I was looking at the intake manifold and not the exhaust side lol! I miss how easy things were in my Jeep 4.2L straight six. You didn't need to jack it to do most work, the engine was not sideways or covered by fragile plastic pieces but the engine bay was hidious and it really needed to have most of the wires stripped out because it was converted to a carb. Definitely will be building and swapping a TDI engine into a new Jeep one day.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

So drove around all day today with the heat on and the recirculation on and there was no bad smells of any sort. I assume since it only happens when the vents are open to the engine bay that this rules out the heater core. I will check the pcv system later.

I will also keep this thread updated until it is fixed so when this happens to someone else they will have a check list of things to go through and be able to diagnose this problem easily with a quick list instead of having to gather information and stuff from various places.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Icecruncher said:


> So drove around all day today with the heat on and the recirculation on and there was no bad smells of any sort. I assume since it only happens when the vents are open to the engine bay that this rules out the heater core. I will check the pcv system later.
> 
> I will also keep this thread updated until it is fixed so when this happens to someone else they will have a check list of things to go through and be able to diagnose this problem easily with a quick list instead of having to gather information and stuff from various places.


thanks for doing this. at least you know now the heater core is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## vwguy1979 (Mar 15, 2019)

*Exhaust leak*

Hey icecruncher. I was looking through some threads about one of my own issues and came across this. I know you have probably already figured it out, but just in case you haven't or someone else needed the same guidance, I wanted to reply. Based on what you had described, I would have to agree, you most definitely have a leak in your exhaust between your turbo and the downpipe. It could be your flexpipe, but you can check them both. It's not a very difficult fix if you have a socket/extension/wrench. The gasket is around $10. Most autoparts stores have them in stock. I have performed this repair on at least a dozen VWs. Works every time. Get the vehicle up high enough with some ramps or jack stands and you can check for leaks easily. The turbo is between the firewall and the engine. Start the engine and let it run to heat them up a bit. It doesn't take long and you'll be burning your hands if you let it go long enough. It's 4 bolts. Be careful when getting your socket on there. You want to make sure you have it seated all the way before applying much torque. I've seen those broken off or rounded off on a couple vehicles. I would recommend spraying them with some Freeall or PB Blaster and letting them soak for a bit while cold, then starting it to heat them up. Good luck to you and anyone else this may help.


----------

